# who is the best breeder?



## tchashow (Jan 31, 2009)

usually everyone post up questions about where to order your seeds from such as WHICH SEED BANK. but my question is "WHICH BREEDER HAS THE BEST SEEDS?" seed banks only deliver seeds but i want good genetics, good germination, and good female to male ratio. can everyone offer some insight???


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 31, 2009)

i think it all preference read up on some breeders
everything ive seen from subcool is amazing allthough i hane not grown any of his strains my next will be his querkle or urkel bx


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't wait to try some of SubCools stuff myself, I wanna try Space Jill though.

Well man, lots to choose from here, lots of personal preference stuff. 

Serious Seeds only has 5 strains but  put all of their efforts into perfecting these strains and selecting the best seeds from them. Everyone who has grown their beans I know of has been very happy, including me, I've got a 100 percent germination rate with em (15/15). 

Nirvana Seeds is a popular company that offers good genetics and popular strains for nice, low prices. Same thing goes for Mr. Nice Guy. I usually hear only good about these companies and I have also enjoyed a 100 percent germ. rate with Nirvana seeds (20/20). 

Paradise, Sensi Seeds, and THSeeds are all top of the line seed companies, but are pretty pricy. That being said the quality of their buds are mind blowing. I haven't grown from seed from the companies, but I have clones of strains from all of these companies, and they are all super dank and I enjoy their growing vigor that I'm sure these seed companies bred into the plants. 

It might help future posters in this thread if you can tell more of what you are looking for in your bud, as some companies specialize in certain types of weed. You'll probably get some real good suggestions this way.


----------



## tchashow (Jan 31, 2009)

ok thanx 4 the post blanco. i will try 2 b more informative next time


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2009)

There are plenty of breeders out there. Some better than others. Most are relatively unknown. When people look at sensi seeds, or greenhouse seeds, few people know who the true breeders are. The few that really stand out to me are Neville Schoenmaker, Shatibaba, Soma, Dj Short, subcool, gooeybreeder, outlaw genetics, sonic seeds, breeders choice, british hempire, elite genetics, and DNA.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 31, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> There are plenty of breeders out there. Some better than others. Most are relatively unknown. When people look at sensi seeds, or greenhouse seeds, few people know who the true breeders are. The few that really stand out to me are Neville Schoenmaker, Shatibaba, Soma, Dj Short, subcool, gooeybreeder, outlaw genetics, sonic seeds, breeders choice, british hempire, elite genetics, and DNA.



you saved me from typing all those names

we travel in the same areas as far as the internet is concerned


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2009)

I just call it, the way I see it. Some of these people are more boutique than main stream, but their work speaks volumes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been impressed with Mandala Seed genetics.

hXXp://www.mandalaseeds.com/


----------



## Tater (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't forget Vancouver Island Seedbank, they breed and sell there own stuff.  I would love to get my hands on some F***ing Incredible (its the name of the strain not trying to beat filters just figured I would pleep out enough people still know what I'm talking about)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 31, 2009)

i had titanium, kushxF.I. 
im my green house in 08
awesome plant and stone, huge 9ft and only had 10 inch of good soil then was all dirt underneath


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 31, 2009)

*I have been following along with subcool, and have decided that I am going to grow his strains on my next grow (instead of what I had planned) I am going to get some of his Querkle clones in  the middle of Feb. you can see his work at this thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26352*


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 31, 2009)

Who is the best breeder????? there is a 100 answers... Dedpends on what you want...... Personally I LOVE  TGA (Subcool) genetics,   I just cannot bring myself to pay for them yet hehheee..... but the pics he publishes are a wonderful work of art and the more than just about everything is why I am into this world.....  I just happen to love the beauty of this plant, and subcool can capture it greatly.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 31, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Who is the best breeder????? there is a 100 answers... Dedpends on what you want...... Personally I LOVE  TGA (Subcool) genetics,   I just cannot bring myself to pay for them yet hehheee..... but the pics he publishes are a wonderful work of art and the more than just about everything is why I am into this world.....  I just happen to love the beauty of this plant, and subcool can capture it greatly.



:yeahthat:


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 31, 2009)

Chimera has some really dank strains too.  I have grown his Shnazzleberry#2 and his Mental Floss and I must say they are both crazy good weed.  Probably my most favorites.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey tachow.. come to think of this..  study hard here..  learn lot as you want here...pay attention to "how to breed" in some sections here..   ya can be a one of super breeder....
or go to oaksterdam if you got money and time to save.. hmm..
here I Like it here  long trail  and be awesome dude when I get to be old man.. I aint 40 yet!!


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 20, 2009)

breeder steve of Spice of Life. the best since '95.  Too bad he is on hiatus.  Seems as though he is sold out everywhere.  Anyone got a line on Spice of Life.  The strains are never too exotic but produces of incredibly fine cannabis.


----------



## umbra (Feb 20, 2009)

homebrew420 said:
			
		

> breeder steve of Spice of Life. the best since '95.  Too bad he is on hiatus.  Seems as though he is sold out everywhere.  Anyone got a line on Spice of Life.  The strains are never too exotic but produces of incredibly fine cannabis.



He left the farm a few months back in a huf. haven't heard anything since


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 20, 2009)

give me a land... I will ulimate be a best breeder!!


----------

